# [SOLVED]alsamixer/alsactl vergessen Einstellungen ...

## nikk

Hallo!

Nun muss ich doch mal das Forum bemühen, da ich nicht weiterkomme.

Ich möchte den SPDIF Ausgang meiner Onboard Soundkarte (NVidia CK804)benutzen, dass klappt eigentlich auch soweit,

bis auf dass ich vor jeder Benutzung den alsamixer anschmeißen muß und den entsrechenden Mixer (IEC958) auf "Mute"

setzen muss.

Sobald ich z. Bsp. erneut ein mp3-File abspielen möchte oder aplay benutze, kommt kein Ton mehr. 

Ein Blick in den alsamixer verrät dann, dass der Mixer wieder auf "unmute" steht. Setze ich das Ganze dann wieder auf "Mute" 

kann ich das mp3 mit Ton abspielen. 

Natürlich hab ich versucht, die Einstellen mit alsactl store abzuspeichern, was aber leider ebenso wenig weiterhilft.

Die Einstellung wird offensichtlich nicht gespeichert.

Ich habe über das Problem, dass alsactl store die Einstellung bei einem Reboot vergisst schon öfter gelesen, aber

dass die Einstellung vom alsamixer und alsastore gleich wieder flöten gehen, hab ich noch nicht gelesen.

Hier mal mehr über mein Soundsystem:

cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

cat /proc/asound/devices

  0: [ 0]   : control

  1:        : sequencer

 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

 18: [ 0- 2]: digital audio playback

 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

 25: [ 0- 1]: digital audio capture

 33:        : timer

cat /proc/asound/oss/devices

  0: [0- 0]: mixer

  3: [0- 0]: digital audio

  4: [0- 0]: digital audio

 12: [0- 1]: digital audio

cat /proc/asound/timers

G0: system timer : 1000.000us (10000000 ticks)

P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE

P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE

P0-1-1: PCM capture 0-1-1 : SLAVE

P0-2-0: PCM playback 0-2-0 : SLAVE

cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-02: Intel ICH - IEC958 : NVidia CK804 - IEC958 : playback 1

00-01: Intel ICH - MIC ADC : NVidia CK804 - MIC ADC : capture 1

00-00: Intel ICH : NVidia CK804 : playback 1 : capture 1

lspci

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)Last edited by nikk on Tue Mar 27, 2007 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Hi,

ich habe leider keinen Lösungsvorschlag, wollte aber anmerken, dass ich derzeit mit derselben ALSA-Version auch Probleme mit meinem nvidia-Chip habe. Bei mir gibt der S/PDIF-Ausgang nämlich überhaupt keinen Ton mehr von sich, egal was ich mache.

Anscheinend ist der Treiber für die nvidia-Chips in dieser ALSA-Version etwas buggy. Eventuell hilft es, wenn du auf das externe "alsa-driver"-Paket ausweichst, ich werde das demnächst auch mal testen.

----------

## nikk

Hi Vortex!

Danke für die Antwort.

Die alsa-driver hab ich bisher noch nicht probiert, wäre aber mal einen Versuch wert.

Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung damit, der das selbe Problem hat(te)!?

Update: Ich habe den "alsa-driver(1.0.14_rc3)" jetzt mal probiert 

Das Ergebnis ist leider das selbe. Merkwürdige Sache!

Ich rufe den alsamixer auf, setze den Ausgang auf "Mute", spiel ein .mp3 ab, dann habe ich Ton

über den SPDIF Ausgang.

Wenn ich das .mp3 noch einmal abspielen, ob mit aplay oder whatever, kommt kein

Ton mehr aus den Boxen. Setze ich den Ausgang dann wieder auf "Unmute" und dann wieder auf "Mute",

hab ich wieder Ton...

Update2: Es hat gedauert, aber nun klappt es doch!

Ich habe die /etc/asound.state ein wenig geändert, so dass der Ton auch abgespielt wird, 

wenn der SPDIF-Ausgang auf Unmute steht.

Dazu habe ich dann noch eine .asoundrc erstellt. Nun wird sämtlicher Ton über den SPDIF Ausgang

(übrigens coaxial) ausgegeben.

Ein kleines runscript hinzugefügt, damit enemy territory und quake auch Ton haben und nun gibts eigentlich

nichtsmehr zu basteln.

Falls es jemandem hilft:

asound.rc

asound.state

postalsa <- in /etc/init.d/ anlegen, chmod +x, rc-update add postalsa default

----------

